# Looking for a Digital Camera



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

For the record, I am not going into photography as a career, I am just a high school student looking for a decent digital camera to take nice pictures, nothing too expensive. I'm not sure on what to look for and was hoping anyone here could help me out. Closest stores to me are Futureshop, Best Buy and the Source in town. At bestbuy I saw this camera but seems to be abit pricy. I like that it even shoots 720p video. My girlfriend has a coolpix not sure what version but looks promising.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

For $50 more you can get this coolpix (Nikon Coolpix L110 12.1MP Digital Camera - Black - Best Buy Canada) way better features but not nearly as portable. My son is looking at this one.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

50$! That sounds amazing, but the link is not working.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I looked briefly at the Nikon but reviews like this one put me off.

Nikon Coolpix S4000 Review - Conclusion | PhotographyBLOG

I'd prefer the Canon SD1400IS


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

So the 50$ additional is better? Is their anything alittle cheaper then 200? I dont know if my parents will go for that.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Davis said:


> 50$! That sounds amazing, but the link is not working.


That's $50 *more* than the camera you linked to. Don't know why the link isn't working; it's the Nikon Coolpix L110.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

okay I saw it now, looks nice. But like I said earlier, price is my problem :\


----------

